# Any online theraphist/psychiatrist?



## kruger (Oct 26, 2010)

I wonder if anyone knows about any online theraphist/psychiatrist?
I would like to be able to sit at home and discuss our problems through webcam and chat. Instead of making an appointment, could be cheaper too...what are your thoughts? 

Best,
Fred


----------



## thestruggle (Nov 5, 2010)

Interesting idea. I don't know of one. Perhaps because they feel the need to see and hear their client in person. Don't be cheap on getting help where you need it most. 

A divorce lawyer is MUCH more expensive. Live large, spend the money on a well educated psychologist who specializes in your area of need (marriage counselling or whatever you need).
Some employers will cover it in a health plan and all you need is a note from your doctor saying you need it for stress.


----------



## Atholk (Jul 25, 2009)

You don't see all the ads for online therapists on this website?


----------

